# Go Box or vignette



## david33mason (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been caught by the Austrian Gestapo twice and both times i was fined. The first time we entered Austria via Slovenia and had never heard of a go box (it had only been introduced 1 week before), there was nothing we can remember telling us we should have one as we crossed the border but when we went through a toll booth at Salzburg the barrier did not lift and then the fun started, i was literally frog marched to an office and ordered to pay for the box, credit and fine for not having the box, after much protesting i paid up. I sold the van and therefore needed another box for the replacement so after visiting lake Lipnor in CZ we entered Austria near to Linz and then spent 8 hours trying to find somewhere to buy a box, eventually we found a vending machine that sold the boxes and after speaking to a sales rep via the machine we were told that the system was down and therefore travelling in Austria was free for the next 48 hours (DAY WASTED). on our return journey we bought a box and travelled on the motorways and got out of there as soon as possible. The next year we travelled through again and on our return we were pulled again by the Gestapo who informed us that our box had ran out of credit on our downward journey and as we had left the country without paying had broken the law even though we had every intention to pay when we left the country on our way home (we did not hear the tone change on the box when the credit ran out). So we got fined again. B*gger. Now the wife hates the country and everyone in it. If there was another way to get round without a major detour we would take it. So this year we have aroute that gets us to Slovenia without using the GO box (we still have it in case we stray) but my question is do we still need a vignette to travel on the local roads? if we get fined again i think she will kill me!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

As I understand it, whether you need a vignette or a go box is down to whether your motorhome exceeds 3.5t. 

Either way, if you are 100% confident that you can avoid the roads requiring the go box/vignette then you don't need it. How good is your navigation? :? :? 

Sandy


----------



## david33mason (Jun 21, 2006)

The van is a 4.6T so i do need a box (as i said before we have one in case) but do i need a vignette for dual carriageways and other non motorway roads?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Sandy, avoid toll roads and you don't need either I think.

We also found the GoBox a pain in the ass. Very difficult to find a place to get one as we entered on a minor road over a mountain. We didn't know our Euro emissions category and so paid top whack at a little over 30 cents per Km, Alan.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The old saying "Failure to prepare, is preparing to fail" is valid here. It is worth doing a little bit of research into each countries requirements especially if you vehicle exceeds 3.5t which in many countries changes things significantly.

The Go Box website contains all of the information including how and where to pick up a box, which can even be done prior to entering Austria.

http://www.go-maut.at

My understanding is that a Go Box is in place of a vignette (valid for under 3.5t only, but double check) but tunnel tolls etc are still payable with the added benefit that many can be deducted from your Go Box account.

It's a shame that this experience has left your wife hating Austrian people (for what reason, I can't imagine) but good that you sound undeterred and want to return.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

erneboy said:


> We didn't know our Euro emissions category and so paid top whack at a little over 30 cents per Km, Alan.


30 cents per KM!! 8O 8O

Blimey. I don't normally use motorways, but you have to get one just in case you make a navigational error or the alternative route is blocked. As the OP has shown.

We have avoided Austria precisely because of this go box thing. I don't mind making a contribution and wish that foreign lorries were made to do the same in this country.

But....................

We are not a great big lorry, are not able to pass the cost on to a customer and actually contribute to the economy by using campsites and shops/bars etc. So the huge cost is not acceptable to us. 1 or 2 euro a day is fine by me, but I won't be going whilst the go box is mandatory.

Sandy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Addie, the GoBox web site makes it seem very easy to pick one up. Many, many out lets are listed. I entered the addresses of the nearest three into our Sat Nav and off we went to get one. In the event the first address was a private house up a narrow street, the second was a filling station where the chap assured me (in very good English) that he had never sold them, the third was another filling station with a vending machine where we finally got one.

It was not made clear that I would need to have Euro emissions data. If that requirement was mentioned it was not easily found or prominent. Given it's importance I would have expected it to be very prominent, unless of course they hope you won't know and will have to pay top whack.

No failure to prepare, just crap information to base our preparations on. It's almost as though it's deliberate to catch us out. No matter what view you take it is not designed to make it easy and encourage tourism, Alan.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Travelled around Austria last year with no problems. Beautiful country and people.
I was concerned about the vignette situation but had it all explained to me by the campsite owner with the aid of a map. Basically they are only required on the motorways. Having said that you have to pay tolls for some tunnels and scenic routes but these are payable at booths at those locations.
Don't use the motorways and enjoy the beauty of the country for free.

Jed


----------



## david33mason (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses, i think i have it clear in my mind.
1, Stay off the motorways (but i have GO box in case we stray)
2, No vignette required unless you go on motorways and are under 3.5T.
3, Pay tolls on bridges and tunnels when neccessary.
4, Take the scenic route and expect to take a more leisurely journey through Austria.

Croatia hee i come again!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

david33mason said:


> Thanks for all the responses, i think i have it clear in my mind.
> 1, Stay off the motorways (but i have GO box in case we stray)
> 2, No vignette required unless you go on motorways and are under 3.5T.
> 3, Pay tolls on bridges and tunnels when neccessary.
> ...


..just be aware that a GoBox is also required on some Expressways as well as Autobahns....

http://www.go-maut.at/mautsystem/das-system/mautpflichtiges-strassennetz

Pete


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have read this thread with interest, think I understand.

Go box for m/way over 3.5

Vignette for m/w under 3.5


What about 3.5? what class is that in? :roll: 


Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> Have read this thread with interest, think I understand.
> 
> Go box for m/way over 3.5
> 
> ...


Sue,

As I understand it, if you have a mh up to and including 3500kg MGW then you need a vignette.

GoBoxes are for vehicles with a MGW of over 3500kg, ie 3501kg and above.

Pete


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

peejay said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Have read this thread with interest, think I understand.
> ...


On the autobahn from Munchen to S'burg turn off for Zell am Zee

at Zell take the road to St Johann im Pongau/Bischoffshofen

Take the old Tauern route to Villach

alternatively leave the autobahn at Badreichenall (just before S'burg and follow the old Tauern route to Villach


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

introduce a go box for people coming into England that will teach those rip off countries a lesson :lol: .jud


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

David, what route do you plan to take? 
How will you come to Slovenia? Both passes (Korensko sedlo and Ljubelj) are steep - we haven't done any of them. You could come via Italy but that's motorway again. Check the Tauren Road before you go. I think that is very steep as well. Austria is a mountainous country and that's the problem with side roads. We are 3.5 T so we need a vignette. We have often waited in traffic jams for hours (don't travel at the weekend in high season) but have never taken any side roads to Slovenia (Bled). Why don't you consider travelling via Italy? Where to Croatia are you going? 
Regards, 
Cilka


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

jud said:


> introduce a go box for people coming into England that will teach those rip off countries a lesson :lol: .jud


I agree that we should introduce a similar system for *HGV's* in this country, however Austria was _forced_ to do _something_ when the free market was opened up to the Eastern Bloc countries and thousands of trucks started using Austria as a 'rat run' to get through to the mediterranian ports. They were avoiding the Italian and German Heavy Goods Vehicle tolls.....

The Austrian road system was being destroyed by these trucks...

However - I do think they have shot themselves in the foot by including motorhomes in the scheme. If they had stuck with a 'Tourist Vignette' i think people would have been far happier...........................even the Austrians themselves who are involved in the tourist industry think it is daft!!!!

Carl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > introduce a go box for people coming into England that will teach those rip off countries a lesson :lol: .jud
> ...


Agreed, they should have introduced a similar and fairer system like Switzerland with their 'Heavy Vehicle Declaration Form' which doesn't penalise motorhomes unneccesarily over 3500kg.

Consequently, i'll bet there are many more >3500kg vans transiting through Switzerland rather than Austria because of this and spending a few bob on the way, its Austria's loss as far as I can see.

Pete


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We intend to go to Greece, using Peejays map. On reading the comments about the 'go box' 'vignette'. Can someone give me information please.

We never travel on toll roads, we instruct the tomtom to avoid them, worked well in France last year. Used N roads and non-paeage. Had a wonderful time.

My question is this.

1. As we have a 4500kg vehicle do we need a box anyway.
2. Can we travel through Austria and if there is a need to pay at a tunnel, can we do so without the box installed.

Regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need a GoBox unless you use toll roads, although some people say these can be difficult to avoid.

For tunnels the information says they have toll booths.

There is plenty of information on the web giving info about where charges apply.

Having said that, if we go back I might put some credit on the GoBox just in case I stray onto a toll road, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

jud said:


> introduce a go box for people coming into England that will teach those rip off countries a lesson :lol: .jud


NO!
Only introduce a Go-Box for people coming here from countries that require US to buy a Go-Box to use their roads.

Also introduce huge motorway tolls here for all French and Spanish visitors. About £25 for Dover/Folkestone to London on the M20 and £5 from junction to junction on the M25 should be about right for a start.

Maybe about £75 for London to Glasgow on the M1/M6. :twisted:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Everywhere I have been locals are also required to pay the tolls, be careful what you wish for. I think the cost of driving in the UK is high enough already, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Everywhere I have been locals are also required to pay the tolls, be careful what you wish for. I think the cost of driving in the UK is high enough already, Alan.


OK make them buy a Tax disc when they enter................ :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should we be made to register our UK vehicles in Germany and pay for one of their number plate stickers which are their equivalent of a tax disc too then? 

And of course for what ever the road tax arrangements are in other countries?Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Should we be made to register our UK vehicles in Germany and pay for one of their number plate stickers which are their equivalent of a tax disc too then?
> 
> And of course for what ever the road tax arrangements are in other countries?Alan.


Maybe....

France has no road tax and charges (extortionately in my view) for use of autoroutes but charges everyone so French drivers only pay for road use. When they come here they pay nothing unless they choose to use a few bridges and one piddling stretch of motorway.

VED and equivalent road taxes "discs" could be mutually offset however if you don't have a "road tax disc" you have to buy one.

Unless of course the French would like to accept our VED disc as a "free pass" on their autoroutes, then they can have a free pass on ours.

All I'd like is just a little balance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know what you are saying but we already have some tolls and I am quite sure that is the thin end of the wedge, so I expect we will continue to pay road tax and then pay tolls too. 

I think our politicians are perfectly happy to have us pay twice, Alan.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Stanner said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Should we be made to register our UK vehicles in Germany and pay for one of their number plate stickers which are their equivalent of a tax disc too then?
> ...


hi stanner parked up at Dover port waiting to be loaded just count how many foreign cars- m/h 's-trucks coming into England on the roads for free when we have to pay and when you unload at Calais its not long before you have to pay so that can't be right can it i am with you stanner and a lot more people as well.jud


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > jud said:
> ...


I think it's worth mentioning that if you have chosen to buy a motorhome over 3.5t you have to accept that there may be inconveniences associated with it. Austria may be unique in its GoBox system but it is not unique in charging and increased fee based on GVT irrespective of the vehicle type. It could be argued that a 4t motorhome causes just as much 'damage' as a 4t commercial vehicle and I'm sure that would be the hauliers argument should any special dispensation be suggested.

In Norway road charges double or triple indisciminantley over 3.5t and 6.01m. We didn't want to pay these fees so we chose a 3.3t, 5.9m van to tour with (which has saved us money elsewhere). You have to weigh these things up rather then moan that Austria is penalising you
r 'right' to drive a heavier motorhome when there are other avenues available.

I do think the UK should charge foreign registered HGV's since they fill their tanks with cheaper diesel and run our hauliers out of business - not to mention the number of LHD HGV blind spot accidents I've seen on the motorway. After all UK HGV's have to buy a euro vignette to use many EU motorways.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Now I will have to read the thread again, I missed the bit where someone was moaning about being penalised for wanting to drive a motorhome over 3.5 tons, Alan.

Edit: My point about road charging is that if we levy some sort of tax only on foreign vehicles coming here then we can expect other countries to single us out in a similar way. If we make foreign vehicles to display a UK road tax disc then we can expect other countries to make us do likewise. So we charge them and they charge us right back. Wouldn't that be cutting off our noses to spite our faces.

As for blind spots, they have them here and we have them there, six of one ............ .


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Now I will have to read the thread again, I missed the bit where someone was moaning about being penalised for wanting to drive a motorhome over 3.5 tons, Alan.
> 
> Edit: My point about road charging is that if we levy some sort of tax only on foreign vehicles coming here then we can expect other countries to single us out in a similar way. If we make foreign vehicles to display a UK road tax disc then we can expect other countries to make us do likewise. So we charge them and they charge us right back. Wouldn't that be cutting off our noses to spite our faces.
> 
> As for blind spots, they have them here and we have them there, six of one ............ .


I wasn't pointing a finger at anyone for moaning, erneboy  I'd happily for a Vignette in any country I visit - for a month the prices are usually reasonable.

As for the HGV, our hauliers just can't compete with eastern european drivers wages and cheaper diesel. Many of these lorries have large or extra fuel tanks meaning they never have to fill up in the UK therefore contributing nothing to the road network. Granted if we taxed them it would probably put our goods up but maybe there would be a few more british lorry drivers with jobs? I don't know.

You see many 'Toll on Motorways' signs abroad for vehicles over 12t but I've never looked into it. I suspect there are far fewer UK registered lorries in Europe pro-rata. ro-rata.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

True, fewer UK trucks on the continent, but those who do business there have access to fuel at the same price as the continental trucks. Continental trucks do come here with full tanks and do local runs. UK truckers are disadvantaged by the excessively high price of fuel here.

Extra large fuel tanks are permissible only if trucks were manufactured that way, it is not legal to retro-fit tanks. That is Policed, certainly in the UK by Customs and Excise precisely to prevent UK trucks bringing cheap fuel here thereby depriving the treasury of money. I conclude that our Government is just very greedy and this policy makes us careful what we buy here. Most of us will buy as much fuel as possible in cheaper countries. Likewise with tobacco and alcohol. If the government really cared about the UK road haulage industry they could help in some way, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Addie said:


> I think it's worth mentioning that if you have chosen to buy a motorhome over 3.5t you have to accept that there may be inconveniences associated with it.


Yes, I think most are fully aware of that.



> You have to weigh these things up rather then moan that Austria is penalising you
> r 'right' to drive a heavier motorhome when there are other avenues available.


.... and as I said, that other avenue is to go via Switzerland instead.

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> As for blind spots, they have them here and we have them there, six of one ............ .


But it isn't six of one and six of the other - it's six of one and six THOUSAND of the other.

I'm not on about taxing ALL visitors, just the ones from the countries that tax us - pure reciprocation - if they make charges so do we and that starts with the French getting charged peage rates to use our motorways - unless - as I said they accept our tax disc as a "season ticket" for their peages.

All I want (as was said many times in another thread) is a little fairness and equality.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Circular arguments are not much fun but, other countries charge their own people too. You want to charge only some foreigners which would most certainly bring additional charges down on us in a tit for tat fashion, cutting your nose off ...... .

Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Circular arguments are not much fun but, other countries charge their own people too. You want to charge only some foreigners which would most certainly bring additional charges down on us in a tit for tat fashion, cutting your nose off ...... .
> 
> Alan.


It's you that isn't getting it Alan - they are already titting us, all we would be doing is tatting them back.

We pay for our m/ways through VED they pay for their's through peages an d expect us to do the same - either they accept our tax disc in payment for using their autoroutes or we charge them for using our m/ways the same way as we pay.

Just WHAT is wrong with that? Simple reciprocation, nothing more.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You want to charge only some foreigners while other countries charge every vehicle including their own. Your plan would most certainly bring additional charges down on us in a tit for tat fashion and it's probably not legal as it would be discrimination, Alan.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> You want to charge only some foreigners while other countries charge every vehicle including their own. Your plan would most certainly bring additional charges down on us in a tit for tat fashion and it's probably not legal as it would be discrimination, Alan.


That doesn't seem to be a problem to other countries does it. :wink:

The French have the right idea - don't charge residents road tax and get the rest of Europe to pay extortionate peages just to pass through.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

OK the only answer then is a uniform regime of road tax across Europe so that we all pay the same whichever roads we use.

The Germans and us (and most of the rest of Europe) pay road tax to use the roads and we all have to pay to use the peages in France. The French pay no road tax, only pay to use the roads there if they go on a peage autoroute and use the rest of Europe's road for nothing.

The EU should make them pay a road tax for using other countries motorways. As you say Tit for Tat.

Or the more simple solution - they do not charge foreign vehicles on the peage autoroutes.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> As I understand it, whether you need a vignette or a go box is down to whether your motorhome exceeds 3.5t.
> 
> Either way, if you are 100% confident that you can avoid the roads requiring the go box/vignette then you don't need it. How good is your navigation? :? :?
> 
> Sandy


I go with Sandy. there is a map on the Maut website that shows the Toll roads for which a vignette or Go box is applicable. Just avoid those. I queued up for a GO box the first time we visited Austria in a motorhome but never again and now just avoid the applicable roads.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi having previously had a 3.8t motorhome, there are ways trhrough Austria without using their toll roads, but be aware that many villages have a 3.5t limit, so finding your way around the countryside avoiding 3.5 t villages and toll roads can be difficult.

Fortunately we now have a 3.5 t

cheers alan


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the Go Box should be adopted right across the EU, however I think charges should only apply when the vehicle is being driven in countries other than the country of registration and should only apply vehicles carrying goods. Tourists should be exempt.

Now while it will pile additional costs on to the road freight industry, it will force much of the long distance trans european freight onto the railways where it should have been in the first place. If the customer wants a faster delivery by road, the customer will have to pay for it. It is simply not realistic for governments to bare the cost of road repairs caused by foreign HGV's whilst the haulier makes no contribution to the cost of maintaining the primary routes.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> I think the Go Box should be adopted right across the EU, however I think charges should only apply when the vehicle is being driven in countries other than the country of registration and should only apply vehicles carrying goods. Tourists should be exempt.
> 
> Now while it will pile additional costs on to the road freight industry, it will force much of the long distance trans european freight onto the railways where it should have been in the first place. If the customer wants a faster delivery by road, the customer will have to pay for it. It is simply not realistic for governments to bare the cost of road repairs caused by foreign HGV's whilst the haulier makes no contribution to the cost of maintaining the primary routes.


Hear hear.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Regarding routes without a GoBox.

We found this route straight forward, with no tunnels.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1072210.html#1072210

Others members have posted their experiences on this and other threads.

You don't need a GoBox.

Barry


----------

